

Execute on Being You - Mistone
http://garyvaynerchuk.com/2008/09/11/execute-on-being-you/

======
swombat
This guy is a bit intense huh? Not that that's a problem, but, you know, I
like my video life-advice in the form of videos of people who don't look like
they've just snorted a gram...

------
josefresco
The photo for Gary Vaynerchuk in the header kind of makes him look like Mr.
Bean.

------
fallentimes
"Most people in the wine industry are douche bags" - Gary V.

I've been following him ever since and my interest in wine has, not
surprisingly, grown.

------
shard
What the hell is going on to his left that is more important than talking to
his audience??

------
markbao
Gary Vaynerchuk has some serious character. A great guy.

------
Mistone
no doubt he is a bit over the top but that passion and energy is really
exciting.

